
Russian defectors living the dead end of the American dream in distant Oregon - prostoalex
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/26/russian-defectors-spies-dead-end-american-dream
======
mc32
These folk are between a rock and a hard place. I think they're finding out
the same thing benedict Arnold found out. Neither side likes them much for
different reasons, still, it's pretty bad for a country which seeks out assets
to treat potential assets with such distrust. This may be among the reasons
Russia, while not remunerating as well as the US, is said to have a better
network of assets in the west and US in particular.

You have work with the assumption some assets are bad, but, you cannot treat
all assets with suspicion and the brunt of bureaucracy, if you want to attract
more and better human intelligence.

Maybe they can reminisce with Stalin's granddaughter, I think she still lives
in Portland.

